# New armies (part 1)



## MarzM

Ok so i know that the chao's codex might be getting changed, but i wrote up these list for a new "evil" army for 40k, possibly with one eye on the UKGT. 

So this is the first part of two polls, this one will deal with the so called evil armies and then the next will deal with the "gooder" armies ( i use these terms very loosely) 

Feel free to add comments. So pick yer list! 

*List 1* 
Dark Elder Army 

5x 10 Warriors (Troops) @ 500 Pts 
Dark Lance (x2) 

3x Ravager (Heavy Support) @ 360 Pts 
Disintegrator (x3) 

3x 7 Wyches (Elites) @ 420 Pts 
Splinter P. & CCW (x7); Plasma Grenades; Wych Weapons 
+ 
1 Succubus, Agoniser (x1); Splinter Pistol (x1); 

2x Dracon (HQ) @ 216 Pts 
Agoniser ; Splinter Pistol 
Webway Portal 
Plasma Grenades 

Models in Army: 79 
Total Army Cost: 1496


*List 2 *
Emperors Children 
Lord (HQ) @ 210Pts 
Bike, Spiky, Daemonic Strength, Aura, Darkblade, Acquiescence, Drugs, 
Furious Assault 

Chosen (Elites) @ 445 
5x Champions on bikes, Strength, Power Weapons, Furious Assault 
1x Champion on bike, Strength, Fist, Assault, Acquiescence 
2x melta guns 

3x 6 Daemonette (Troops) @ 270 Pts 

2x 5 Noise Marine Bikers (Fast Attack) @ 574 Pts 
Meltagun (x2); Tank Hunters 

1 Free Aspiring Champion 
Power Fist (x1);


Models in Army: 37 
Total Army Cost: 1499 

*List 3* 
Word Bearers Army 

Great Unclean One (HQ) @ 150 Pts 


Chosen (Elites) @ 287 Pts 
Mark of Chaos Undivided 

1 Termi. Aspiring Champion 
Mark of Chaos Undivided; Power Weapon; Combi-Bolter 
Daemon Chains [20] 

5 Chosen Terminators 
Mark of Chaos Undivided; Power Fist (x3); Power Weapon (x2); 
Combi-Bolter (x4); Reaper Autocannon (x1) 

2x 6 Daemonette (Troops) @ 180 Pts 

4 Horror (Troops) @ 183 Pts 
5 Flamers of Tzeentch 

8 Bloodletter (Troops) @ 208 Pts 

7 Plaguebearer (Troops) @ 112 Pts 

9 Screamers (Fast Attack) @ 135 Pts 

8 Flesh Hounds (Fast Attack) @ 168 Pts 

5 Furies (Fast Attack) @ 75 Pts 

Models in Army: 65 
Total Army Cost: 1498 

*List 4 *
Death Guard Army 

1 Chaos Lord (HQ) + Retinue 401 Pts 
MoN, Bolt Pistol 
Daemonic Strength 
Dark Blade 
Blight Grenades 
Daemonic Aura 
Furious Charge 
Frag Grenades 

5 Chosen Retinue 
MoN; CC Weapon (x5); 
Bolt Pistol (x4); Plasma Pistol (x1); Frag Grenades 
Furious Charge 
Free Aspiring Champion; Mark of Nurgle; 
Power Fist; Bolt Pistol ; Frag Grenades 
Furious Charge 
Rhino 
Extra Armour 
Smoke Launcher 

6 Possessed Marines (Elites) @ 282 Pts 
MoN 
Daemonic Talons 
Free Aspiring Champion 
Daemonic Talons 
Chaos Rhino 
Extra Armour 
Smoke Launcher 

2x 6 Plague Marines Chaos Space Marines (Troops) @ 240 Pts 
Bolter (x4); Meltagun; Plasma Gun 
Counter Attack 
Free Aspiring Champion 
Power Fist; Bolter or bolt pistol 
Chaos Rhino 
Smoke Launcher 
Extra Armour 

3x 7 Plaguebearer’s (Troops) @ 336 Pts 


Models in Army: 53 
Total Army Cost: 1499 


So what do ya think? 

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## blkdymnd

Out of those, I like your Dark Eldar list the best. Seems the most fun to me to play or play against.


----------



## hephesto

I'm a bit biased towards chaos and in peticular towards wordbearers at the
moment, so they get my vote. This because they can be a very fun army since
you can do so many things with all those daemons. It is also rare to see an
all-infantry chaos marine army, I also like the wist of not taking a chaos lord
but 'just' an great unclean one.

Of the other lists both the dark eldar and death guard seem very nice and fun
to play with. I'm not to sure about the emperor's children force, although
it could make for an amazing visual army I really doubt its effectiveness due to
its low model count. The average cost of 1 model would be 40 pst, although I
could be wrong about this. I'm just a strong believer of using troop choices :wink:


----------



## Anphicar

I can really only comment on your Dark Eldar.

I'd trade some of those dark lances for some splinter cannons.

I'd also have my HQ with a shadow field. Thats what makes DE HQ's so scary. Sprinkle in some incubi, combat drugs, and a raider, and your set.

But, as this seems like a more foot slogging army, just take the archon with some warriors or haemonculi, and FoF.


----------



## DaemonsR'us

As much as i like word bearers, you NEED power armor, you need CSM!, terminators will only get shot to pieces if their only ones on the board, and you need a squad to get close to your enemy to make many of your CC daemons effective so they dont get shot up as well, and your entire army is relying on reserves making most of it not effective until turn 4, as well, great unclean one can only act as a icon for nurgle daemons, if you want a daemon heavy army, the dark apostle is a great way to go
Out of the chaos i have to say the DG are probably the best contructed so they get my vote


----------



## LongBeard

With the Wordbearers I take It the Termies deepstrike to form some sort of teleporting Daemonbomb? If they don't DS the list will REALLY struggle.
As far as competetivness go's I think the DE list looks the most promising, If played to a high level they have the potential to win the whole thing, although I'd be wary of Crisis heavy Tau (JSJ Deathrains = Pain). Generally with the list you have all the major areas covered with mass AT fire from the sniper squads and great assault potential through the witches all delivered through Raiders and backed up with Ravagers so mobility Is also covered nicely. DE ftw!  
(Although BA's get my overall vote! :wink


----------



## the cabbage

I love the wordbearers for pure fun. I can't see it winning tournies though. The way the daemons are so random stops them being as useful as they could be.

Playing it will be a blast.


----------



## Kenny3760

I've played DE for years and they are always fun to play with. That list looks really solid. You could probably gat away with only one portal carrier if you gave him a shadow field, and would free up some points for other goodies. DE gets my vote


----------



## pathwinder14

I vote World Eaters. I know you don't have them as an option, but I vote for them anyways.


----------



## sorthon123

i vote death gaurd mainly because i love plauge marines lol but they are all good armies as long as u learn how to use them


----------



## CrazyfrogXxX

dark eldar cos they are better than then others and im not a bugger im a frog!


----------

